# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  ماذا أعددنا لختام البطولتين

## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*لم أقل أن المريخ قد حسم لقب البطولة للدوري . . . و لكنه على مرمى حجر منها و أيضا بطولة كأس السودان التي تبقت له فيها فقط المباراة النهائية ضد ( هلال تايسون ) أقصد البرير . فماذا أعددنا لتلك المباراة و مباراة نهائي الدوري . . . نريد هذه المرة أن نحتل المقبرة من ( عصرا بدري ) و نتشاور مع الروابط و مجموعة الالتراس على طريقة موحدة للتشجيع . . . و هتاف و أهاويج و أغاني موحدة و بصوتٍ عالٍ تهتز له جنبات المقبرة ( رغم انني أخاف أن تنهار علينا ) . . . فمزيدا من الأراء و المقترحات ( ود البدري سمين ) 

*

----------

